# exa/ultra bootleg cassette compatibility?



## s4gobabygo (Jul 28, 2010)

i have a record ti 8 (exa) rear hub on which i'd like to mount a 10-speed cassette to use with record 10 group. my initial plan was to find an athena/veloce 9/10 hub to cannibalize for its freehub body, but now this thread here has me thinking that some kind of ghetto-rigging might make this possible on the existing exa freehub body. i'm not too worried about the cogs damaging the freehub body, 'cause i'm a lightweight and if that happens i can always just go back to plan A and get the athena/veloce hub for the correct freehub body. does anyone know if the 9/10 speed UD cassettes will physically fit onto an 8s exa body? or are the steps on the cassette deeper than the "valleys" on the exa freehub will accommodate?

thanks!


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

You asked a question and then quoted a well known professional Campy expert with the answer.

Up to you if you want to do it.


----------



## s4gobabygo (Jul 28, 2010)

bikerjulio said:


> You asked a question and then quoted a well known professional Campy expert with the answer.


the question remains unanswered:



s4gobabygo said:


> does anyone know if the 9/10 speed UD cassettes will physically fit onto an 8s exa body? or are the steps on the cassette deeper than the "valleys" on the exa freehub will accommodate?


he has shown that UD8 fits on ED and UD8 fits on UD9/10/11, but this does not confirm that UD9/10/11 will fit on ED. there is mention of the steps on the UD9/10/11 cassettes being taller than those of the UD8 and ED, which brings me back to my question... are the valleys on the ED freehub body deep enough to accomodate?


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

s4gobabygo said:


> the question remains unanswered:
> 
> 
> 
> he has shown that UD8 fits on ED and UD8 fits on UD9/10/11, but this does not confirm that UD9/10/11 will fit on ED. there is mention of the steps on the UD9/10/11 cassettes being taller than those of the UD8 and ED, which brings me back to my question... are the valleys on the ED freehub body deep enough to accomodate?


Short answer - No
Long answer - No

The two pictures show that the splines are deeper on the 9/10/11 body to accommodate the more recent 9/10/11 cassette sprockets and carriers.

You will need to change the free hub body to a 9 speed one.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

the 1999 hubs spares catalog is a nice illustration of the evolution of Campy hubs from the small spindle to "oversize", and from exa-drive to ultradrive. http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/spares99-B.pdf

If it's the small spindle hub with an ultradrive freehub then Athena is the one. 

Alternatively in 1988, Record, Chorus and Athena, all had the small spindle with an ultra-drive freehub. http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/spares98-B.pdf

These will be hard to find now I'd think. And if buying used you really have to correctly identify the hub before buying.


----------



## s4gobabygo (Jul 28, 2010)

thanks guys!


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

ultimobici said:


> Short answer - No
> Long answer - No
> 
> The two pictures show that the splines are deeper on the 9/10/11 body to accommodate the more recent 9/10/11 cassette sprockets and carriers.
> ...


8 speed Record Titanium has a unique freehub incorporating deep splines which matches the 9/10 speed setup except for the stepped spline which could be removed from cogs using a dremel tool or die grinder.

Record Titanium 8 speed, 9 speed, 10 speed freehub splines from branford bike:









If the original poster doesn't have that spline pattern he doesn't have a Record Titanium hub.

Aftermarket C-Record titanium axles are available for retro-fit; although using one doesn't make a Record Titanium hub.

OEM Campagnolo shallow splined alloy freehubs from the early 1990s also don't make a Record Titanium hub.


----------

